# Whats the "perfect" work bench size?



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

Whats the "perfect" work bench size? I have a 700 sq ft shop and was thinking about putting in 2 4x8 end to end benches in but was thinking it might be over kill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Perfect is relative*

I use 2 solid core doors 36" wide x 78" long x 1 3/4" thick on folding saw horses for outfeed tables and assembly work. Strong, heavy, relatively cheap and flat. Works for me. :thumbsup: bill
A different support system would be wooden cabinets, steel file cabinets, or just typical bench legs made of solid or laminated wood. Grizzly sells steel bench legs reasonably.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=workbench legs


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The "perfect" workbench size is the bench that fits into your shop and has the space to do the jobs that you want.

Personally I would think that taking up almost 10% of the shop with work benches is overkill.

G


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> ...............
> 
> Personally I would think that taking up almost 10% of the shop with work benches is overkill.
> G


I agree unless you're the type that has a few projects going at the same time. If that's the case then the more working space you have available the happier you'll be.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

sweensdv said:


> I agree unless you're the type that has a few projects going at the same time. If that's the case then the more working space you have available the happier you'll be.


I know that I have a 4x8 surface now and some of the large projects takes up all of my table. (I have a bad back also, so I dont like doing anything on the floor)


----------



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

I gave up work benches a long time ago for assembly tables. I use three 4x12. nova-ply tops on 2x10 frames. top overhangs 3" for clamping along all edges. plenty of room under for tool bins and router tables. I love this job.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

Jim Tank said:


> I gave up work benches a long time ago for assembly tables. I use three 4x12. nova-ply tops on 2x10 frames. top overhangs 3" for clamping along all edges. plenty of room under for tool bins and router tables. I love this job.


Do you have any pics?


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

My old shop up north was 1,600 sf. I had a work bench/assembly table that was a 4x8 sheet of 1" MDF. It was perfect for what I was doing. I guess the size of your work bench needs to match the projects you work on. 

Red


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Put your work benches on locking casters. 4 by 8 is a good size, as long as you can reach across it.

Gerry


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

4'x16', with a 32"X16' back bench. That was the size of my old bench, and by the end of the month my bench in my new shop.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Perfect? Perfect for what? Isn't that a silly question? What's perfect for one application may be awful for another. What works for one person in one space, could be horrible for another. Ask your own self, what do YOU want from a work bench? What will YOU be using it for? How will it fit into YOUR space and shop layout? Determine your use, then the size should be obvious.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

mmwood_1 said:


> Perfect? Perfect for what? Isn't that a silly question? What's perfect for one application may be awful for another. What works for one person in one space, could be horrible for another. Ask your own self, what do YOU want from a work bench? What will YOU be using it for? How will it fit into YOUR space and shop layout? Determine your use, then the size should be obvious.


I know there isnt a perfect table for one and all....I quess I should have asked what do "you" define as perfect. We have got a lot of different responses that have give me different ideas into making my "perfect" table


----------

